# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Chinese, South-East Asia (CSEA) >  Cakra Arrow ??? Weapon ?

## Jhony Leung

Hi All,

Is this a weapon ? In medan , this was known as "panah cakra" literally translate to "Cakra Arrow".

I try to found more information, the closest is the weapon that used on "mahabrata" epic as Krisna/Arjuna arrow?  

The cakra and the whole arrow was made in "pamor" styled.

Anybody can help me about this?

Rgds
Jhony

----------


## Jhony Leung

> Hi All,
> 
> Is this a weapon ? In medan , this was known as "panah cakra" literally translate to "Cakra Arrow".
> 
> I try to found more information, the closest is the weapon that used on "mahabrata" epic as Krisna/Arjuna arrow?  
> 
> The cakra and the whole arrow was made in "pamor" styled.
> 
> Anybody can help me about this?
> ...


Any one ? Or i asked in a wrong forum?

Rgds
Jhony

----------


## Sancar Ozer

İf there is any possiblity that this object is indian, you might want to try Middle East,İndia and Africa(MEIA) subforum. :Wink:

----------


## David Sorcher

Looks like a pizza slicer to me.  :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## josh stout

Well it certainly relates to Indian mythology, but these are native Indonesian artifacts that are still made, though I have never seen one as nice as the one shown.  I doubt they were ever a real weapon, but rather I think they were one of the demon slaying arrows used in Indian mythology.  My knowledge of this is small, but I think they were used by Arjuna among others.  

Within Indonesian folklore, demons tend to move in straight lines and avoid bends and curves.  Perhaps this is why several of the ritual arrow designs I have seen have a bend in them.  

The chakra in this context I think represents law and the divine order, a powerful weapon against demons.  I tend to get a bit vague here though regarding what is Buddhist and what is Hindu symbolism.

If you want some more specific details on the religious use of the symbol I could ask a friend who is a professor of Indian religion.

Josh

----------

